# Fruits of Labor, Labor of love



## Piperson (Jan 24, 2009)

I havn't posted anything for a while. So here are some pics of my latest harvest of WW. It's really kick azz.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 24, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful 

How much did she weigh when dried?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!  Nice Job:lama:


----------



## Blair (Jan 26, 2009)

:holysheep:  Thats some awesome looking bud


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the second pic with the black background.  Makes my mouth water!!!


----------



## Piperson (Jan 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Beautiful
> 
> How much did she weigh when dried?



I don't have a scale yet, so I don't how much it weighs. From 2 small plants, I would say i got about 3 ozs


----------

